
Microsoft Issues Windows 10 Upgrade Warning - ulysses
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2019/02/02/microsoft-windows-10-upgrade-problem-price-cost
======
jepler
is it DNS flag day? [https://dnsflagday.net/](https://dnsflagday.net/)

